# Gillo g2 noise



## Ngn8dogg (Jan 6, 2016)

I've been shooting just over a month and need some help with bow noise.( String makes a loud twang and riser vibrates ) I'm using gillo g2 with sf axiom plus medium 30# limbs, vap 800 v3, and 8125g string. Bow is even tiller and Ive varied the brace height from 8 1/2 to 9 1/2 and there's not a whole lot of difference when it comes to the string twang. I shoot 3 under and need some suggestions?
Also a noob question but when unstrung is it normal for the limbs to wobble back and forth a little when seated the pocket? I would appreciate any suggestions thanks


----------



## paper shooter (Oct 19, 2003)

Email Vitorio at Gillo.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

The limbs will be loose when the bow is unstrung, don't worry. Do you have limb savers fitted and is the riser weighted or are you using stabs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Not had any noise issues with Gillo. Do you have the inserts in the G2 riser that it came with? Or did you replace with weights? Did you retrofit a weight cover?

Have you tried with other limbs?

Can you post a video so we can hear the sound to help pin point?


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Ngn8dogg said:


> I've been shooting just over a month and need some help with bow noise.( String makes a loud twang and riser vibrates ) I'm using gillo g2 with sf axiom plus medium 30# limbs, vap 800 v3, and 8125g string. Bow is even tiller and Ive varied the brace height from 8 1/2 to 9 1/2 and there's not a whole lot of difference when it comes to the string twang. I shoot 3 under and need some suggestions?
> Also a noob question but when unstrung is it normal for the limbs to wobble back and forth a little when seated the pocket? I would appreciate any suggestions thanks


Back and forth..... You mean side to side or up and down? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

My Gillo makes a noise and vibrates. It depends what the noise sounds like. Is it a musical note type of twang, or a hard noise. 
You are shooting a light arrow. See if you shoot a heavier arrow, you should have less hard noise. try it as an experiment to see if there is any abnormal noise that still is there.

Another cause I've noticed is how much of the loop is doubled in the string groove at the recurve. I've made my end loops on my own strings so there is only a single layer inside the groove.

Get some Hushpuks and try moving them all over the limbs to quiet them down. You can also place them on the riser. they are re-stickable.


----------



## Ngn8dogg (Jan 6, 2016)

Bigjono said:


> The limbs will be loose when the bow is unstrung, don't worry. Do you have limb savers fitted and is the riser weighted or are you using stabs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Ms.Speedmaster said:


> Not had any noise issues with Gillo. Do you have the inserts in the G2 riser that it came with? Or did you replace with weights? Did you retrofit a weight cover?
> 
> Have you tried with other limbs?
> 
> Can you post a video so we can hear the sound to help pin point?


I am using the black brass gillo weight. I've put limb savers on this weekend and found a reasonable brace that's helped a little with vibration issue but the string twang noise is still super loud and indoors is quite annoying. Sounds like a banjo. I'm going to try and meas with nock height and tiller and see if that may solve it. 
I unfortunately have no access to other limbs to try out


----------



## Ngn8dogg (Jan 6, 2016)

Demmer said:


> Back and forth..... You mean side to side or up and down?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Just back and forth movement but sounds like its normal



granite14 said:


> My Gillo makes a noise and vibrates. It depends what the noise sounds like. Is it a musical note type of twang, or a hard noise.
> You are shooting a light arrow. See if you shoot a heavier arrow, you should have less hard noise. try it as an experiment to see if there is any abnormal noise that still is there.
> 
> Another cause I've noticed is how much of the loop is doubled in the string groove at the recurve. I've made my end loops on my own strings so there is only a single layer inside the groove.
> ...


I'll look into those thanks. The string is definitely a musical twang. It shoots great I just shoot indoors a lot and its pretty loud and annoying


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

We do not suggest to use the heavy BB covers on the G2. By design , the cover is suspended to the riser by 4 x M4 screws only, and contact to the riser is very limited. This may give a lot of room to vibration sounds to be generated, as well as possibility to the threads to be damaged by the combination of vibrations and weight.
G2 was designed lighter than G1 and supporting the BB covers, but supposing archers were going to use the steel disks from the G1 (or the new from the G5) or as maximum weight, the Gold color aluminium BB cover . We have presently added to suggested covers the new Black 3 parts Aluminium or Aluminium/Steel BB cover, but of ourse we do not suggest to use the full 3 parts new steel cover on the G2 for the same reasons.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Ngn8dogg said:


> I've been shooting just over a month and need some help with bow noise.( String makes a loud twang and riser vibrates ) I'm using gillo g2 with sf axiom plus medium 30# limbs, vap 800 v3, and 8125g string. Bow is even tiller and Ive varied the brace height from 8 1/2 to 9 1/2 and there's not a whole lot of difference when it comes to the string twang. I shoot 3 under and need some suggestions?
> Also a noob question but when unstrung is it normal for the limbs to wobble back and forth a little when seated the pocket? I would appreciate any suggestions thanks


Have you done a bare shaft tune ? I have yet to see a noisy setup in which the bare shaft is slipping off the string and exiting straight out of the bow.


----------



## xringer-10 (Apr 15, 2007)

Make sure that your outer limb alignment bolts are secure; do not touch the inner adjustment screws. I use blue Loctite to ensure that they do not come loose. They can produce the sound you describe if they do come loose. I also suggest that you make sure your weights, rest, and plunger are secure if you are using them. On a few occasions a loose fastener has been the culprit when I've experienced what you describe.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Ngn8dogg said:


> I am using the black brass gillo weight.


Ahhh, another BB archer with guns.  I would love that black cover on my red and black bow, but I ain't got the guns, lol.

Do you have anything in the riser weight holes? If not, put those 3D printed inserts back in. It might help absorb some vibration. Also, kinda obvious, but check your screws are tight on that cover. Mine would vibrate loose and make a noise.



> I've put limb savers on this weekend and found a reasonable brace that's helped a little with vibration issue but the string twang noise is still super loud and indoors is quite annoying. Sounds like a banjo. I'm going to try and meas with nock height and tiller and see if that may solve it.
> I unfortunately have no access to other limbs to try out


I would suggest trying another string, but 8125G is probably as good as you can get for quietness and performance. It wouldn't hurt to try. One of my nightmare noisy rigs was fixed with a string change.

If it's any consolation, Rick Stonebraker's bow is very loud (state and national BB champ). It makes me want to fiddle with his brace height when he's not looking, haha. But, he just broke another record, so... if you can handle the sound (I couldn't), don't sweat it. 

Edit to add: Just saw Vittorio's post. Good to know about the G2 / brass cover. Interested to hear the outcome.


----------



## Ngn8dogg (Jan 6, 2016)

Vittorio said:


> We do not suggest to use the heavy BB covers on the G2. By design , the cover is suspended to the riser by 4 x M4 screws only, and contact to the riser is very limited. This may give a lot of room to vibration sounds to be generated, as well as possibility to the threads to be damaged by the combination of vibrations and weight.
> G2 was designed lighter than G1 and supporting the BB covers, but supposing archers were going to use the steel disks from the G1 (or the new from the G5) or as maximum weight, the Gold color aluminium BB cover . We have presently added to suggested covers the new Black 3 parts Aluminium or Aluminium/Steel BB cover, but of ourse we do not suggest to use the full 3 parts new steel cover on the G2 for the same reasons.


That's a bummer I really like the weight of this setup with this brass cover. I'll look into other weight options, thanks


lksseven said:


> Have you done a bare shaft tune ? I have yet to see a noisy setup in which the bare shaft is slipping off the string and exiting straight out of the bow.


I did bareshaft and with a 5/8 nock point cut to 28 1/2 and 109 grain point I'm just barely weak maybe a couple inches right of fletched. I just stuck with it and left it as is. 


xringer-10 said:


> Make sure that your outer limb alignment bolts are secure; do not touch the inner adjustment screws. I use blue Loctite to ensure that they do not come loose. They can produce the sound you describe if they do come loose. I also suggest that you make sure your weights, rest, and plunger are secure if you are using them. On a few occasions a loose fastener has been the culprit when I've experienced what you describe.


I do have them secure I will loctite them though thanks


Ms.Speedmaster said:


> Ahhh, another BB archer with guns.  I would love that black cover on my red and black bow, but I ain't got the guns, lol.
> 
> Do you have anything in the riser weight holes? If not, put those 3D printed inserts back in. It might help absorb some vibration. Also, kinda obvious, but check your screws are tight on that cover. Mine would vibrate loose and make a noise.
> 
> ...


I really love the weight it feels so solid but I guess I may need to look into different weight options. The vibrations have gone down a lot with tinkering brace height and limb savers but the string sound is there. I may have to try a new string and if all else fails I'll get some string leech or whiskers


----------



## Ngn8dogg (Jan 6, 2016)

Vittorio said:


> We do not suggest to use the heavy BB covers on the G2. By design , the cover is suspended to the riser by 4 x M4 screws only, and contact to the riser is very limited. This may give a lot of room to vibration sounds to be generated, as well as possibility to the threads to be damaged by the combination of vibrations and weight.
> G2 was designed lighter than G1 and supporting the BB covers, but supposing archers were going to use the steel disks from the G1 (or the new from the G5) or as maximum weight, the Gold color aluminium BB cover . We have presently added to suggested covers the new Black 3 parts Aluminium or Aluminium/Steel BB cover, but of ourse we do not suggest to use the full 3 parts new steel cover on the G2 for the same reasons.


That's a bummer I really like the weight of this setup with this brass cover. I'll look into other weight options, thanks


lksseven said:


> Have you done a bare shaft tune ? I have yet to see a noisy setup in which the bare shaft is slipping off the string and exiting straight out of the bow.


I did bareshaft and with a 5/8 nock point cut to 28 1/2 and 100 grain point I'm just barely weak maybe a couple inches right of fletched. I just stuck with it and left it as is. 


xringer-10 said:


> Make sure that your outer limb alignment bolts are secure; do not touch the inner adjustment screws. I use blue Loctite to ensure that they do not come loose. They can produce the sound you describe if they do come loose. I also suggest that you make sure your weights, rest, and plunger are secure if you are using them. On a few occasions a loose fastener has been the culprit when I've experienced what you describe.


I do have them secure I will loctite them though thanks


Ms.Speedmaster said:


> Ahhh, another BB archer with guns.  I would love that black cover on my red and black bow, but I ain't got the guns, lol.
> 
> Do you have anything in the riser weight holes? If not, put those 3D printed inserts back in. It might help absorb some vibration. Also, kinda obvious, but check your screws are tight on that cover. Mine would vibrate loose and make a noise.
> 
> ...


I really love the weight it feels so solid but I guess I may need to look into different weight options. The vibrations have gone down a lot with tinkering brace height and limb savers but the string sound is there. I may have to try a new string and if all else fails I'll get some string leech or whiskers


----------



## xringer-10 (Apr 15, 2007)

For what it's worth, the brass weight works well on my G2. I am also running two inner steel weights.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Ngn8dogg said:


> That's a bummer I really like the weight of this setup with this brass cover. I'll look into other weight options, thanks
> 
> I did bareshaft and with a 5/8 nock point cut to 28 1/2 and 100 grain point I'm just barely weak maybe a couple inches right of fletched. I just stuck with it and left it as is.
> 
> ...


You will always have string noise. Less with really heavy arrow and more with a lighter one. If you are shooting at targets, why worry about it? If hunting, string silencers will work fine. If your limbs are sloppy side to side, tighten up your lateral limb alignments. Make sure you have them centered so the limbs arent out of whack. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe.Cash (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello All, 

First post here so hello! 

Ngn8dogg: I use almost the exact same setup and had similar problems with rattling and loudness. Make sure your limb savers are after the fade outs and try setting your brace height to 8.75. My limbs are about 36#'s on my fingers and found switching from a 16 strand 8125 to an 18 strand Angel ASB I had laying around helped as well. 

These changes made a big difference.

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------

